# Stuffed Smoked Portobello Mushrooms



## KSMOK85 (Jan 28, 2018)

This is my first attempt at smoking stuffed portobello mushrooms on my Traeger. Found a recipe on the site and thought I would give it a go. No idea if the photos will show well. I sautéed garlic, shallots (not shown), spinach and stems from mushrooms and set aside. I then made the “stuffing” mix consisting of 8oz pack of light cream cheese with a mix of  shredded Parmesan, Le Gruyere cheeses, one lb Of browned Italian seasoned ground turkey and finally the spinach mix. I stuffed 6 mushrooms and topped with garlic and herb bread crumbs and finally the shredded cheese mix. I placed on the Traeger and will smoke for about 90 minutes at 225 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## KSMOK85 (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is the finished product...I forgot to take a “glamour shot” before my wife and daughter and I sat down for dinner. Turned out great!  Not bad for the first attempt.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 29, 2018)

K85,I love that recipe,your mushrooms look great!


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice job on the Mushrooms
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2018)

The mushrooms look fantastic!
I love those things!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

Wow they look great!
I would love to try some, I'm just not sure my lactose intolerance can handle that much cheese hahaha :)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2018)

Looking good.  I've been looking for a good shroom filling and this one looks good.  Gonna be trying this.
POINT


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 29, 2018)

Nice job on she portobellos... Those are a hit with my wife as well. We use crab with our stuffing but I am thinking of trying the turkey now. Point


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 29, 2018)

We do a lot of mushrooms but those look amazing


----------



## Steve H (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh boy! Another thing I will try. I have some big portobellos in the fridge now that I'm stuffing with crab to go with a couple of steaks for tomorrow. Too bad my smoker isn't ready yet. Or I know what I would be doing!!


----------

